# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  prescrizione-decadenza opposizione silenzio rifiuto rimborso irpef

## provapegaso@libero.it

Salve! Vi chiedevo lumi sulla decadenza dell'opposizione avverso il silenzio rifiuto di un rimborso irpef. Si decade da tale facoltà dopo 60 gg dallo scadere dei 90 entro cui si forma il silenzio rifiuto? Oppure segue la prescrizione decennale? Ho visto una sentenza di una cpt che sostiene la  tesi dei 60 gg e sono confuso  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi dici gli estremi di questa sentenza? 
Comunque la risposta è 10 anni dal 90°. 
ciao

----------


## provapegaso@libero.it

ecco il link della notizia Il diniego al rimborso va impugnato entro 60 giorni - Il Sole 24 ORE 
cmq è la CPT Pescara sent. 315 del 17 settembre 2013. La sentenza è assurda (anche se non ho trovato il testo) e in palese contrasto con l'art. 21 del procedimento tributario ma tant'è.....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Tant'è un corno! E' incredibile che ci siano commissioni che arrivino a dire una simile fesseria! La sentenza verrà sicuramente riformata!

----------


## provapegaso@libero.it

sarebbe interessante leggere il testo, almeno per sapere quale ragionamento hanno adottato per smentire una norma tanto chiara!
P.S. secondo lei se deposito un ricorso con istanza di mediazione all'Ade ex art. 17 bis proc. trib. senza il deposito dei documenti (devo farmeli rilasciare e non ci starei con i tempi ma il deposito dei doc. sembrerebbe obbligatorio visto il richiamo al co. 4 dell'art.22 fatto dal suddetto art. 17 bis) rischio qualche eccezione poi in sede giurisdizionale da parte dell'Ade?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> sarebbe interessante leggere il testo, almeno per sapere quale ragionamento hanno adottato per smentire una norma tanto chiara!
> P.S. secondo lei se deposito un ricorso con istanza di mediazione all'Ade ex art. 17 bis proc. trib. senza il deposito dei documenti (devo farmeli rilasciare e non ci starei con i tempi ma il deposito dei doc. sembrerebbe obbligatorio visto il richiamo al co. 4 dell'art.22 fatto dal suddetto art. 17 bis) rischio qualche eccezione poi in sede giurisdizionale da parte dell'Ade?

  Guarda, il ragionamento seguito non ha alcuna rilevanza. E' una decisi errata, senza possibilità di scuse. 
Il reclamo senza documenti potrebbe essere giudicato improcedibile, ma non te lo so assicurare perché non mi è mai capitato.

----------


## provapegaso@libero.it

grazie per la risposta sollecita! In ogni caso io potrei fare il reclamo senza citare il documento nell'elenco e poi depositarlo dopo come integrazione ai sensi dell'art. 32 no?

----------


## VALENTINAMOLIT

> Mi dici gli estremi di questa sentenza? 
> Comunque la risposta è 10 anni dal 90°. 
> ciao

  Buonasera Dott. Sciuto, 
premesso che concordo con la Sua risposta, che trova conferma nella C.M. 98/E/1996 oltre che in dottrina,  Le invio la presente per chiederLe di quali riferimenti - più che altro giurisprudenziali - ci si possa avvalere per sostenere questa tesi. Il mio caso nello specifico è il seguente: ho presentato ricorso avverso silenzio-rifiuto relativo ad un'istanza di rimborso IRAP, nei termini sopraindicati (data presentazione istanza + 90 giorni + 10 anni) L'Amministrazione finanziaria eccepisce l'inammissibilità del ricorso per sopraggiunta prescrizione decennale ex art 2946 cc, facendo decorrere il termine di prescrizione dalla data di presentazione dell'istanza e non dalla formazione del silenzio rifiuto (90° giorno successivo). La ringrazio, Valentina

----------


## VALENTINAMOLIT

Buonasera, 
sono nuova del forum, per cui non so se la domanda che ho posto è stata memorizzata o meno. La ripropongo di seguito, scusandomi eventualmente fosse già presente. 
Buonasera Dott. Sciuto,
premesso che concordo con la Sua risposta, che trova conferma nella C.M. 98/E/1996 oltre che in dottrina, Le invio la presente per chiederLe di quali
riferimenti più
che altro giurisprudenziali ci
si possa avvalere per sostenere questa tesi. Il mio caso nello specifico è il seguente: ho presentato ricorso
avverso silenziorifiuto
relativo ad un'istanza di rimborso IRAP, nei termini sopraindicati (data presentazione istanza + 90 giorni + 10 anni)
L'Amministrazione finanziaria eccepisce l'inammissibilità del ricorso per sopraggiunta prescrizione decennale ex art 2946 cc, facendo decorrere il termine
di prescrizione dalla data di presentazione dell'istanza e non dalla formazione del silenzio rifiuto (90° giorno successivo). La ringrazio, Valentina

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Per la richiesta di sentenze, vedasi le regole esposte nella presente sezione

----------


## FrancescoG.

> Mi dici gli estremi di questa sentenza? 
> Comunque la risposta è 10 anni dal 90°. 
> ciao

  Ho cercato Sentenze a conferma di quanto sopra ma non ne ho trovato.  
Lart. 21, comma 2, del D.Lgs. 546/1992 dispone che il ricorso avverso il rifiuto tacito può essere proposto dopo il novantesimo giorno dalla domanda di* restituzione e fino a quando il diritto alla restituzione non è prescritto. 
Infatti, il diritto alla restituzione dellindebito può essere esercitato dal contribuente a partire dal momento stesso in cui lindebito si è realizzato, dunque, come recita lultimo periodo del medesimo comma, dal pagamento ovvero, se posteriore, dal giorno in cui si è verificato il presupposto per la restituzione.* Di conseguenza, il termine di presentazione della domanda di restituzione è assoggettato ad una specifica decadenza che si iscrive nel termine prescrizionale originario, il quale viene interrotto la prima volta proprio dalla domanda di restituzione tempestiva (rispetto alla decadenza).*  
Rispetto ad altri tributi (penso alla contribuzione previdenziale o al caso di mediazione nel procedimento tributario) dove è espressamente previsto che nei 90 giorni vengono sospesi i termini di prescrizione nel caso dell'art. 21 questo non è previsto. 
L'Agenzia ritiene quindi che il diritto alla restituzione nasca al momento il cui si presenta la dichiarazione dei redditi. Quando si richiede il rimborso nei 48 mesi (se lo si chiede c'è già il diritto alla restituzione) il termine di prescrizione decade ed iniziano a decorrere ulteriori 10 anni. 
Fatta eccezione per una sparuta sentenza del 2004 non leggo in nessuna sentenza che il termine decennale decorre dal 90esimo giorno, ovvero dal compimento del silenzio rigetto. 
Le chiedo pertanto su cosa fonda la Sua risposta. Cordialmente.

----------


## Telempatico

I 10 anni decorrono dal versamento da rimborsare o dal momento della ritenuta da rimborsare. Circolare ministeriale  28 del 17 dicembre 1987 
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Intendevo dire dalla data del versamento ecc 
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Non dal 90 quindi 
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## VALENTINAMOLIT

Buonasera,  rispondo in quanto ho affrontato anche io il caso (presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso IRAP - Ricorso presentato nel termine decennale - L'A.F. sosteneva che il termine decorresse dalla data di presentazione dell'istanza, io dal novantesimo giorno successivo alla presentazione, ossia quando è maturato il silenzio rifiuto dell'Amministrazione Finanziaria -  NB ricorso vinto in CTP Campobasso)
Ti riepilogo il risultato delle mie ricerche:
Lordinario termine di prescrizione decennale ex art. 2946 del codice civile decorre ai sensi dellart. 2935 c.c. dal giorno in cui il diritto può essere fatto valere. 
Lart. 21 D.Lgs. 546/92 stabilisce che il ricorso davanti al giudice tributario avverso il rifiuto tacito di restituzione  può essere proposto dopo il novantesimo giorno dalla domanda di restituzione presentata entro i termini previsti da ciascuna legge d'imposta e fino a quando il diritto alla restituzione non è prescritto; in caso di comportamento inerte dellamministrazione, solo l'intervenuto decorso dei novanta giorni ed il conseguente formarsi del silenzio-rigetto legittima il ricorso ai sensi degli artt.19 lett. g) e 21 comma 2. 
Pertanto, ricollegandosi allart. 2935 del codice civile per il caso di silenzio rifiuto, il giorno in cui il diritto può essere fatto valere è quello in cui detto silenzio può ritenersi maturato, ossia il novantesimo giorno successivo alla presentazione dellistanza, e non, come erroneamente sostenuto dallufficio, la data di presentazione dellistanza che diversamente rappresenta il momento in cui viene manifestata la volontà di ricevere il rimborso.
In altri termini, contrariamente a quanto sostenuto dallamministrazione finanziaria, è dalla formazione del silenzio che decorrono i termini di prescrizione decennale, in quanto in assenza di un espresso diniego da parte dellAmministrazione è solo il formarsi del silenzio rifiuto che costituisce veicolo daccesso alla giurisdizione. Ed in effetti, il ricorso è improcedibile se presentato prima del decorso dei novanta giorni, per assenza di un provvedimento impugnabile . 
In tal senso:
Cass. civ. Sez. V, Ord., 16-09-2010, n. 1963 richiama il consolidato principio secondo il quale il ricorso del contribuente al giudice tributario per ottenere il rimborso di somme che egli assume indebitamente versate può essere proposto soltanto nei confronti di un provvedimento di diniego del rimborso esplicito o implicito (vale a dire, in tale ultima ipotesi, qualora sia decorso il termine di novanta giorni dalla presentazione della domanda di restituzione, previsto dal D.Lgs. 31 dicembre 1992, n. 546, art. 21, comma 2), la cui inesistenza comporta l'inammissibilità del ricorso per difetto dell'atto impugnabile, e cioè di un presupposto processuale, rilevabile anche d'ufficio in ogni stato e grado del giudizio (Cass. n. 6724 del 2008).
Analogamente Cassazione, Sez. Tributaria, sentenza n. 16477/2004: Il termine decadenziale per la presentazione della domanda di restituzione dell'IVA risultante a credito non toglie, poi, che, ove si formi il silenzio rifiuto sulla domanda impeditiva della decadenza, inizi a decorrere, dalla data della sua formazione, cioè dalla scadenza del termine di 90 giorni, la prescrizione decennale ex art. 2946 c.c..
In prassi e dottrina. In caso di rifiuto tacito, non venendo a configurarsi un atto impugnabile, ma riconoscendo comunque una rilevanza processuale al silenzio, la norma stabilisce che non può essere proposto ricorso alla Commissione tributaria, prima che siano trascorsi almeno 90 giorni dalla presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso, senza porre alcun termine per ricorrere, se non quello della prescrizione decennale del relativo diritto (BIG SUITE, Banca dati IPSOA). Analogamente, Il ricorso può essere proposto presso la competente Commissione Provinciale entro il termine di prescrizione decennale decorrente dalla formazione del silenzio-rifiuto (C.M. 23.04.1996 n. 98/E) (fonte RATIO N . 7/2000 - 2529).
E più di recente, A. MARCHESELLI in Contenzioso Tributario IPSOA 2015, Cap. 29  Liti di Rimborso, pag 524: Qualora lAmministrazione finanziaria abbia posto in essere un comportamento inerte, liter processuale può essere in tal modo riassunto:
	presentazione dellistanza di rimborso entro i termini previsti dalla singola legge dimposta allufficio territorialmente competente;
	decorso di novanta giorni dalla data di notifica della domanda;
	impugnazione del silenzio-rifiuto entro il termine di prescrizione decennale decorrente dalla formazione del suddetto silenzio. 
Spero di esserti stata utile 
Valentina M.

----------


## VALENTINAMOLIT

> Non dal 90 quindi 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

  Dal novantesimo, leggi mia risposta

----------


## FrancescoG.

> Buonasera,  rispondo in quanto ho affrontato anche io il caso (presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso IRAP - Ricorso presentato nel termine decennale - L'A.F. sosteneva che il termine decorresse dalla data di presentazione dell'istanza, io dal novantesimo giorno successivo alla presentazione, ossia quando è maturato il silenzio rifiuto dell'Amministrazione Finanziaria -  NB ricorso vinto in CTP Campobasso)
> Ti riepilogo il risultato delle mie ricerche:
> Lordinario termine di prescrizione decennale ex art. 2946 del codice civile decorre ai sensi dellart. 2935 c.c. dal giorno in cui il diritto può essere fatto valere. 
> Lart. 21 D.Lgs. 546/92 stabilisce che il ricorso davanti al giudice tributario avverso il rifiuto tacito di restituzione  può essere proposto dopo il novantesimo giorno dalla domanda di restituzione presentata entro i termini previsti da ciascuna legge d'imposta e fino a quando il diritto alla restituzione non è prescritto; in caso di comportamento inerte dellamministrazione, solo l'intervenuto decorso dei novanta giorni ed il conseguente formarsi del silenzio-rigetto legittima il ricorso ai sensi degli artt.19 lett. g) e 21 comma 2. 
> Pertanto, ricollegandosi allart. 2935 del codice civile per il caso di silenzio rifiuto, il giorno in cui il diritto può essere fatto valere è quello in cui detto silenzio può ritenersi maturato, ossia il novantesimo giorno successivo alla presentazione dellistanza, e non, come erroneamente sostenuto dallufficio, la data di presentazione dellistanza che diversamente rappresenta il momento in cui viene manifestata la volontà di ricevere il rimborso.
> In altri termini, contrariamente a quanto sostenuto dallamministrazione finanziaria, è dalla formazione del silenzio che decorrono i termini di prescrizione decennale, in quanto in assenza di un espresso diniego da parte dellAmministrazione è solo il formarsi del silenzio rifiuto che costituisce veicolo daccesso alla giurisdizione. Ed in effetti, il ricorso è improcedibile se presentato prima del decorso dei novanta giorni, per assenza di un provvedimento impugnabile . 
> In tal senso:
> Cass. civ. Sez. V, Ord., 16-09-2010, n. 1963 richiama il consolidato principio secondo il quale il ricorso del contribuente al giudice tributario per ottenere il rimborso di somme che egli assume indebitamente versate può essere proposto soltanto nei confronti di un provvedimento di diniego del rimborso esplicito o implicito (vale a dire, in tale ultima ipotesi, qualora sia decorso il termine di novanta giorni dalla presentazione della domanda di restituzione, previsto dal D.Lgs. 31 dicembre 1992, n. 546, art. 21, comma 2), la cui inesistenza comporta l'inammissibilità del ricorso per difetto dell'atto impugnabile, e cioè di un presupposto processuale, rilevabile anche d'ufficio in ogni stato e grado del giudizio (Cass. n. 6724 del 2008).
> Analogamente Cassazione, Sez. Tributaria, sentenza n. 16477/2004: Il termine decadenziale per la presentazione della domanda di restituzione dell'IVA risultante a credito non toglie, poi, che, ove si formi il silenzio rifiuto sulla domanda impeditiva della decadenza, inizi a decorrere, dalla data della sua formazione, cioè dalla scadenza del termine di 90 giorni, la prescrizione decennale ex art. 2946 c.c..
> ...

  Ottimo, la sentenza è quella che ho trovato io. Tra l'altro oggi ho trovato un'altra sentenza interessante. Domani è il 90esimo giorno + 10 anni dalla presentazione. In teoria la prescrizione l'ho interrotta con un reclamo proposto all'agenzia un mese fa ma nel dubbio meglio depositare. Peccato che essendo ante 2012 non possiamo adire alla mediazione ma solo ricorrere.

----------


## Telempatico

Non è in discussione l'art.2935, né la 546, ma proprio perché il giudizio che segue all'impugnazione non è impugnatorio, perché non è finalizzata ad annullare il diniego, ma ad accertare il credito, che do ragione all'ade 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## FrancescoG.

> Non è in discussione l'art.2935, né la 546, ma proprio perché il giudizio che segue all'impugnazione non è impugnatorio, perché non è finalizzata ad annullare il diniego, ma ad accertare il credito, che do ragione all'ade 
> Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

  In realtà formalmente si impugna il silenzio rifiuto/rigetto.

----------


## Telempatico

In sintesi:davanti una contestazione del genere farei ricorso anch'io ma mettendomi nei loro panni non fatico a comprendere la presa di posizione.Prassi contraria ministeriale o Ade non mi pare ci sia... giurisprudenza e dottrina servono a noi per fare ricorso. 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Stai impugnando per il riconoscimento del credito 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Si parlava del silenzio rigetto non del rigetto espresso 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Telempatico

Ad ogni modo auspico che in Ade si formalizzi l'adeguamento all'orientamento consolidato che così siamo più contenti tutti. 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## FrancescoG.

Ho capito bene la tua posizione infatti fino all'ultimo sono stato nel dubbio se presentare ricorso. Io mio è un caso limite. Nel 2006 presentati istanza per i 48mesi precedenti. Silenzio Rigetto. Mai più presentata altra istanza scoraggiato. Poi cambiando il vento nel 2016 ho presentato istanza per i 48 mesi precedenti. Rimborso avvenuto. Purtroppo avvenuto un mese dopo il decorso dei 10 anni, ma dentro i 10 anni+90gg.
Da qui il dubbio. Ho presentato istanza all'Ufficio territoriale perché venisse riesaminato l'istanza del 2006 ma nessuna risposta. Domani allo spirar dei termini, confortato anche dalla prassi comunitaria, pensavo di ricorrere. Male che vada conto di non perdere le spese visto che è tutto nebuloso.

----------


## Telempatico

Avrei provato anch'io.Mi auguro siano pochi gli uffici che seguano questa strada di contestare...si sa che uniformità non ne hanno...certo una circolare che riprenda il discorso dopo quasi 30 anni servirebbe a noi e loro 
Inviato dal mio Tab2A7-20F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## VALENTINAMOLIT

> Ho capito bene la tua posizione infatti fino all'ultimo sono stato nel dubbio se presentare ricorso. Io mio è un caso limite. Nel 2006 presentati istanza per i 48mesi precedenti. Silenzio Rigetto. Mai più presentata altra istanza scoraggiato. Poi cambiando il vento nel 2016 ho presentato istanza per i 48 mesi precedenti. Rimborso avvenuto. Purtroppo avvenuto un mese dopo il decorso dei 10 anni, ma dentro i 10 anni+90gg.
> Da qui il dubbio. Ho presentato istanza all'Ufficio territoriale perché venisse riesaminato l'istanza del 2006 ma nessuna risposta. Domani allo spirar dei termini, confortato anche dalla prassi comunitaria, pensavo di ricorrere. Male che vada conto di non perdere le spese visto che è tutto nebuloso.

  Perché non c'è mediazione? Io ho presentato nel 2015 ricorso vs silenzio rifiuto maturatosi su istanza presentata nel 2005 per versamenti Irap 2001-2003...non conosco il tuo caso specifico,ma a me l'agenzia proprio in mediazione aveva opposto l'intervenuta prescrizione decennale e tra l'altro facendo riferimento al caso dei rimborsi da dichiarazione...

----------


## FrancescoG.

Perché la mediazione ex art 17bis mi hanno detto che si applica soltanto ai provvedimenti successivi al aprile 2012

----------

